

Sony Encourages Linux On Their Phones - Garbage
http://blogs.sonyericsson.com/developerworld/2011/05/06/how-to-build-a-linux-kernel/

======
marshray
They encouraged Linux on the PS3 once too, remember?

~~~
masklinn
My first thought as well: it's a trap.

------
lhnz
I'm sorry but at this point we should all know what kind of company Sony
really is. They don't deserve positive PR from trying to sucker geeks again...

edit; Not sure how I'm being voted down. This is nothing more than PR. We have
already seen their true colours.

~~~
iwwr
Sony could offer a license where they agree never to remove those features in
the future from that line of devices.

~~~
tsuraan
A license subject to unilateral change on their part, of course...

------
zbowling
Sony is a big company and Sony Ericsson is only 50% Sony. Why the Xperia phone
is "PlayStation certified" and not the "PSP phone".

------
rospaya
Not is it wrong, but also very unfair to call Sony Ericsson just Sony. More so
because of the recent rumors that Sony is bailing out.

------
aphexairlines
You "may" void the warranty? Sony-Ericsson makes the devices and specifies the
warranty terms but doesn't know if you would void it or not?

~~~
bmunro
Whether you void the warranty or not may depend on the laws concerning
warranties in your country/state.

~~~
aphexairlines
I guess we should read that as "we would like to void your warranty" then :)

------
meow
fool me once ... fool me twice ...

